# DIY in Cozumel



## GreatLakesSteelheadKing (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone know where you can fish from shore on Cozumel? I’m staying about 1 mile north of town, there is a marina near by also. I’ll be there next week. Looking for any pointers!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

It’s been a while and it’s very hazy but here goes. 

There is a place called Carlos and Charlie’s right off the main drag.
They sell margaritas by the yard in tall plastic glasses. Don’t order one of these until you are finished angling. 
Just behind C&C you will find a little newsstand. Ask the kid behind the counter if you can talk to Juan Emilio.
He won’t have good English but he can get Juan. 
Juan has an old Chevy Geo convertible without the top that he will rent you for $25 per day. I don’t know what that is in peso but it doesn’t matter Juan only takes U.S. cash. The geo comes with Juan’s advice on what is biting and where.
For 5 more bucks he will draw you a map. For $25 more he will go with you.
If you can swing it drop the $25. It will be well worth the fishing advice and the tranny hookers won’t cat call at you when you park by the mangroves to Fish. 
More than likely Juan will take you to the north end of the island. It comes to a nice point and on the right tide you can get a good current flowing right thru a shallow mangrove flat.
You can expect snook baby tarpon and the occasional small permit in the mangroves and if you get off the flat on the channel edge be on the lookout for larger snook and tarpon and occasionally a trophy permit. 
Juan may suggest a boat ride to another flat. Don’t do it. 
The fishing isn’t any better and it’s right by a Nude beach that the cruise ships frequent and it will be a major distraction to your fishing. 

I’d take some crazy Charlie’s a handful of clouser and maybe a few gurglers. Also you can tip Jain with cash but if you really want to impress him bring a case of Carmex lip balm.
He loves that shit and apparently can’t get it down there. 

Make sure to post up some pics of your trip and your fish. 

It’s gonna be awesome.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

GreatLakesSteelheadKing said:


> Anyone know where you can fish from shore on Cozumel? I’m staying about 1 mile north of town, there is a marina near by also. I’ll be there next week. Looking for any pointers!


Told you this site was legit. You came looking for fishing info... @BM_Barrelcooker came through with intel on the fishing, a pimp ass Chevy Geo, fly selection, and nude beaches. 
X2 on the posting trip pics. Pro-tip: only post pics of regular hookers, tranny pics will probably get you banned (as they should).


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

whats the bag limit on trannys ?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

anytide said:


> whats the bag limit on trannys ?


I was figuring you'd tell him the usual, don't forget hookers go in the classifieds,...Absolutely Nothing over 70, price, location, and contact info. LMAO


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I’m glad I gave y’all the short version.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

case of Carmex.......... 
love it !


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Only decent flats or on north end of the island as barrel cooker said. I got a dive guide to drop me off and pick me up. Lots of bones around for sure and saw some permit scuba diving so figure they around


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’m glad I gave y’all the short version.


I have a feeling with your gift of gab you could enlighten us with the long version as the short was very entertaining!


----------



## GreatLakesSteelheadKing (Feb 16, 2018)

I found that the pier at Tequilla beach was ok to fish off of. There is about 50 yards of sand that bones can be caught. I didn’t see any bones there but some Cuda, jacks, and a few other fish from finding Nemo were swimming around. All in all my fly fishing was poor but I still had fun just waking up early and fishing. We went trolling 1 day also and did really good (Mahi Mahi, wahoo, bonito)


----------



## GreatLakesSteelheadKing (Feb 16, 2018)

GreatLakesSteelheadKing said:


> I found that the pier at Tequilla beach was ok to fish off of. There is about 50 yards of sand that bones can be caught. I didn’t see any bones there but some Cuda, jacks, and a few other fish from finding Nemo were swimming around. All in all my fly fishing was poor but I still had fun just waking up early and fishing. We went trolling 1 day also and did really good (Mahi Mahi, wahoo, bonito)


I forgot to add that my next destination will 100% be Belize. I’ll be looking for a place (most likely a condo VRBO) that has decent fishing right out the front door or at least really close. That’s my step 1 anyway, I’ll be looking for good guides closer to the trip but condo is first priority


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

A lot of the all-inclusive resorts have no problems FF'ing early off the beaches before the crowds come out in the late morning (west side of the island). You'll have some shots at early morning bones. Not many, but a few. Most of the guides take you on the north end of the island by boat and then wade the inside mangroves.

On the south end, there is a beach park called Punta Sur Eco Park. They don't allow ff'ing at the end where there is a very nice beach to lay out, swim and snorkel. Also no fishing near the lighthouse. But there is a 6 mile drive on a shell road on the way to that main beach and the SW tip of the island. I found triggers up in the shallow rocky bottoms near the shore, about a mile or so from the end of the road. No bones were there, but I heard tell that bones frequent those flats. At the beach at the resort style beach at the end of the park road, you can take a small pack and keep a rod tube concealed and not assembled. Walk to the far SW tip of the island without breaking out your rod. From the tip, it turns north and is about a 1/2 mile from the tip to a small pass. You'll have shots at bones and other species and you'll think you were lost on some deserted island. Not many will walk that far. You can do that walk barefoot on the beach as well.

Scooters... lots of scooters on the island and it's a common form of transport. My wife and I rented one one day and had a blast with them. Also lots of jeep rentals.

Senor Iguanas on the east shore had some of the best fish tacos I've had in a long time, with outstanding views on the ocean side and ice cold beer. The drive along the east shore was really cool as well.


----------

